# Fact or Fiction



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

I read somewhere that the 2005 GTO's have a Identically tuned ls2 engine and tranny as the Corvette of that same model year and that the 06 Goats have a DETUNED version of that........ is this fact or fiction....cause if its true it would explain why some people say their GTO pulls harder than other peoples....even though both are stock...

Hope I worded this right....


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't have any links to post, but I've always heard that the 05 GTO, the 06 GTO, and the C6 base Corvette have an identical engine. This same engine is also, I think, used in the 6.0 Chevy SSR. 

I've never heard anything about them being different, and they are all rated the same. I would think it would cost more money to make them different, when GM can just put the same engine to multiple usages. The GTO isn't going to take away sales from their Corvette either when it is a different class of car and heavier, so they wouldn't have had a financial motive there for changing the engine (same for the SSR, which is heavier than the GTO).


----------



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

I figured the same....it just sounded interesting and I wanted to know what others have heard...


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

"detuned".......ROFLOL:lol:


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Clueless said:


> I don't have any links to post, but I've always heard that the 05 GTO, the 06 GTO, and the C6 base Corvette have an identical engine. This same engine is also, I think, used in the 6.0 Chevy SSR.../QUOTE]
> 
> Don't forget about the Trailblazer SS! They said it only has 395HP. I don't know what is different but it is the LS2 engine.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

> Don't forget about the Trailblazer SS! They said it only has 395HP. I don't know what is different but it is the LS2 engine.


Ok, I thought the Trailblazer SS was rated with lower HP and more TQ than the GTO, which is why I didn't include it. If it does have lower HP/higher TQ, then it may be a modified LS2 (though still an LS2).


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Ficton but not because of 05 to 06 GTO being different. The GTO and Vette are tuned differently because of the different induction systems on the engine.


----------



## Hyperturismo (Apr 28, 2006)

I think that the Trailblazer SS has 5hp less because of the fan clutch.:confused


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

Hyperturismo said:


> I think that the Trailblazer SS has 5hp less because of the fan clutch.:confused


DING DING DING!!!! You win a cookie!!! arty:


----------



## Davidss (May 28, 2006)

The 06 GTO may be rated lower because of the new SAE horsepower standard, even though actual power is the same...


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Hyperturismo said:


> I think that the Trailblazer SS has 5hp less because of the fan clutch.:confused


Because of intake manifold configuration.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Because of intake manifold configuration.


I was thinking exhaust config too. They'd all be rated the same if it wasn't for the new SAE testing procedure, but now engines are required to be tested with full exhaust attached, so horsepower ratings will be a bit lower. Before, they were usually tested with open exhaust.


----------

